
Science Fiction becomes a WORD - lancerkind
Episode 5 of SciFi Thoughts podcast: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lancerkind.com&#x2F;podcast&#x2F;005-science-fiction-becomes-a-word&#x2F;<p>Starting with episode 1, SciFi Thoughts covers the origins of the science fiction genre.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lancerkind.com&#x2F;series&#x2F;scifi-thoughts&#x2F;
======
masonic
I thought it was _two_ words.

